#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Ajuda Access Point 300 Mbps TP-Link CPE510

## GomesLH

Oi, gostaria de saber se alguém pode me sanar uma duvida, na minha casa tenho uma internet Oi velox de 5 megas(ridiculo eu sei) e não há disponibilidade de aumentar o sinal e nem nenhuma outra operadora de banda larga tem sinal para lá, porém na casa da minha namorada tem Net virtua de 35 megas cerca 1km de distacia, minha duvida é se eu comprar uma Access Point 300 Mbps TP-Link CPE510 para por na minha casa com intuito de receber o sinal de 35megas funciona, e se caso funcione eu conseguira com esse mesmo CPE510 rotear esse sinal para o computador e os celulares da casa?

Ou ainda sim seria possível usar outro item que fizesse o que necessito e que fosse melhor?

desde já peço desculpa pela ignorância e agradeço muito a atenção.

----------


## RogerioMaciel12

Amigo nao tem como vc comprar um roteador e querer receber sinal a essa distancia !!!
o que vc precisa seria de 2 nano m5 uma para enviar o sinal e outra para receber mas isso claro se vc tiver visada limpa entre as antenas, ai sem problema vc conseguiria receber o sinal sem problemas

----------


## sphreak

> Oi, gostaria de saber se alguém pode me sanar uma duvida, na minha casa tenho uma internet Oi velox de 5 megas(ridiculo eu sei) e não há disponibilidade de aumentar o sinal e nem nenhuma outra operadora de banda larga tem sinal para lá, porém na casa da minha namorada tem Net virtua de 35 megas cerca 1km de distacia, minha duvida é se eu comprar uma Access Point 300 Mbps TP-Link CPE510 para por na minha casa com intuito de receber o sinal de 35megas funciona, e se caso funcione eu conseguira com esse mesmo CPE510 rotear esse sinal para o computador e os celulares da casa?
> 
> Ou ainda sim seria possível usar outro item que fizesse o que necessito e que fosse melhor?
> 
> desde já peço desculpa pela ignorância e agradeço muito a atenção.


Voce teria que fazer um PTP com um par desseas CPE510. Um na casa da sua namorada enviando e um na sua casa recebendo e abaixo um roteador wifi comum pra redistribuir.
A coisa mais importante além desses equipamentos é que tem que ter visada, ou seja: No local de instalação na sua casa você tem que literalmente enxergar o lugar em que ficará a CPE na casa da sua namorada, sem isso não funcionará!




> Amigo nao tem como vc comprar um roteador e querer receber sinal a essa distancia !!!
> o que vc precisa seria de 2 nano m5 uma para enviar o sinal e outra para receber mas isso claro se vc tiver visada limpa entre as antenas, ai sem problema vc conseguiria receber o sinal sem problemas


Só pra ajudar amigo, essa CPE510 é um equipamento comparável ao Nano M5, que fora o protocolo TDMA nativo do PharOs da TPLink (Maxtream) não fica atrás em nada comparado a um Nano Ubiquiti. Portanto não é um roteador wifi comum.
Ela tem uma antena dupla polarização de 12dBi e potência de 27dBm. Bem show!

----------


## Roberval

Olá Gomes!!! Respondendo sua dúvida: Sim, vc precisa fazer um ponto-a-ponto ligando a casa de sua namorada até sua casa. O rádio cpe 510 é ideal para essa distância, faça o seguinte: 1-verifique se tem algum obstáculo entre sua casa e a dela, se não tiver; adquira 2-cpe 510 e dois mastros de 1 polegada (diâmetro)por 6m comprimento, faça os dois rádios se enxergarem(de frente um pro outro), configure um na casa anfitriã como AP E O DA SUA CASA COMO ESTAÇÃO, e, estaia o mastro com cabo aço ou arame, pra não balançar. Se precisar de mais ajuda, passe um e-mail para mim. Ok

----------


## Dessloki

Gomes você terá um resultado muito melhor utilizando um par de Air Grid M5 23dbi.

----------


## sphreak

> Gomes você terá um resultado muito melhor utilizando um par de Air Grid M5 23dbi.


Por que? 

Eu sou mais a CPE510. 

-É um rádio MIMO (Airgrid é SISO)
Possui as mesmas especificações de hardware (processador, memória, etc)
-Possui POE passthrough (Airgrid não tem)
-Possui controle de banda por IP no pool DHCP do rádio (Airgrid não tem)
-Possui multi SSID no modo AP (Airgrid não tem)


Ao meu ver quem sai na frente é a CPE510 TPLink

----------


## Roberval

Pura verdade!! E, passa mais banda, não enferruja e é mais leve. Tenho 10 ptp com esse rádio funcionando perfeitamente disto cerca de 1 e 3,9 km.

----------


## GomesLH

Muito obrigado Roberval, vo providenciar esse equipamento, sem palavras para a sua ajuda.
Abraço.

----------

